# plastic artist



## Palavra (Sep 8, 2008)

Καλησπερίζω την ομήγυρη!
Δε μου λέτε: αν τις plastic arts τις λέμε πλαστικές τέχνες, τον καλλιτέχνη θα τον πούμε πλαστικό καλλιτέχνη χωρίς να μας πάρουν με τις πέτρες, ή θα πρέπει να βρούμε άλλον τρόπο να τον πούμε;

Α, και δε θα ήθελα περίφραση (είναι η ειδικότητά μου, την έχω κοπιράιντεντ )


----------



## Lina (Sep 8, 2008)

Εικαστικός καλλιτέχνης μήπως;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 8, 2008)

Γενικώς, θα μου έκανε, αλλά δεν είναι μετάφραση του visual artist; (Ρωτάω, δεν ξέρω)
Μια ιδέα για τον ορισμό της τέχνης, εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plastic_arts


----------



## curry (Sep 8, 2008)

Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη ότι αυτό που ψάχνεις είναι ο εικαστικός καλλιτέχνης, αφού η γλυπτική δεν αποκλείεται από μια εικαστική εγκατάσταση (αν μπορώ να το πω έτσι) σύμφωνα με όσα βλέπω στην wikipedia. Το βλέπω και εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2008)

Αξίζει να ανεβάσω εδώ το λήμμα από τον Πάπυρο, κείμενο του καθηγητή Χρύσανθου Χρήστου, για να δούμε πώς βλέπουμε τους όρους στην Ελλάδα.


*Εικαστικές τέχνες*

Εικαστικές τέχνες παλαιότερα είχαν ονομαστεί οι τέχνες που αναφέρονται στο καλό, το ωραίο και το όμορφο. όπως παρουσιάζεται στον χώρο. Και είχαν ιδιαίτερα συνδεθεί με τις λεγόμενες καλές τέχνες, που περιορίζονταν στη ζωγραφική, τη γλυπτική και την αρχιτεκτονική. Από το ρήμα εικάζω, το οποίο σημαίνει «απεικονίζω», παριστάνω, παρομοιάζω, εκφράζω, έχουμε, εκτός από το εικαστικός, παραστατικός, απεικονιστικός, και το ουσιαστικό _είκασμα_, που σημαίνει «εικόνα, ομοίωμα, πλάσμα». Σήμερα ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται χωρίς να διευκρινίζεται αρκετά το περιεχόμενό του, όπως δεν καθορίζεται και ο όρος τέχνες. Γιατί, καλές τέχνες που έχουν εικαστικό περιεχόμενο δεν είναι μόνο η ζωγραφική, η γλυπτική και η αρχιτεκτονική, αλλά και άλλες ακόμη που απευθύνονται στην όραση και εκφράζονται με διαφορετικά μέσα και με διαφορετικούς τρόπους. Και δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία ότι στην όραση απευθύνονται και εικαστικές αξίες προβάλλουν και το θέατρο και ο χορός, ο κινηματογράφος και η τηλεόραση. Εκτός από το πρώτο μέρος τού όρου, το _εικαστικές_, προβλήματα παρουσιάζονται και με το δεύτερο, το _τέχνες_, και περισσότερο με το _καλές τέχνες_. Για τη λέξη _τέχνη_ παραγνωρίζεται συνήθως η σημασία της, που είναι τόσο «συλλαμβάνω κάτι με τη σκέψη, τον νου, την αίσθηση» όσο και «εκτελώ, πραγματώνω, μορφοποιώ». Από την ινδοευρωπαϊκή ρίζα _τέκσνα_, από την οποία προέρχεται και το _τίκτω_ και το _τεχνάομαι_, η λέξη _τέχνη_ σημαίνει «γέννηση, δημιουργία», αλλά και ταυτόχρονα «δεξιότητα, εμπειρία, ικανότητα για κάτι». Η τέχνη επομένως είναι ταυτόχρονη γέννηση στο μυαλό και στην καρδιά, δηλαδή σύλληψη κάτι καινούργιου και δυνατότητα εκτέλεσης, πραγμάτωσης, μεταφοράς του σε εκφραστικές αξίες που απευθύνονται στις αισθήσεις. Έτσι, εκτός από τις εικαστικές τέχνες, έχουμε και άλλες, που δεν απευθύνονται τόσο στο μάτι, αλλά και στις άλλες αισθήσεις μας.

Για τις εικαστικές τέχνες σε διάφορες γλώσσες χρησιμοποιούνται όροι, όπως παραστατικές τέχνες, εικονιστικές τέχνες, πλαστικές τέχνες και ακόμη, ιδιαίτερα τα τελευταία χρόνια, οπτικές τέχνες. Εννοείται ότι, στις περιπτώσεις αυτές, οι διαφορές τών λέξεων τονίζουν τη μεταφορά τού κέντρου βάρους σε άλλα σημεία, που ουσιαστικά δεν εξαντλούν όλο το περιεχόμενο τού έργου τέχνης. Γιατί, με το _παραστατικός_ τονίζεται, όπως και με το _εικονιστικός_, περισσότερο η απεικόνιση, η απόδοση, η μίμηση, με το _πλαστικός_ τα καθαρά πλαστικά στοιχεία, με το _οπτικός_ ιδιαίτερα η έμφαση στις οπτικές αξίες και η σύνδεση με την όραση. Αλλά οι εικαστικές τέχνες δεν ολοκληρώνονται μόνο με την όραση, ακόμη και αυτές που έδινε παλαιότερα ο όρος, δηλ. η ζωγραφική, η γλυπτική και η αρχιτεκτονική. Γιατί, αποκλειστικά στην όραση απευθύνεται και μ' αυτήν ολοκληρώνει το εκφραστικό της περιεχόμενο μόνο η ζωγραφική. Για τη γλυπτική είναι απαραίτητη, εκτός από την όραση, και η αφή και ακόμη η κίνηση για τη σύλληψη όλων των εκφραστικών δυνατοτήτων τού έργου τής γλυπτικής, Γιατί, αν το χέρι δεν έλθει σε επαφή με το υλικό τού έργου, τα διάφορα είδη τής πέτρας και τού ξύλου, το γύψο και το μέταλλο, όπως και τα σύγχρονα υλικά γυαλί, αλουμίνιο. πλαστικό κ.λπ., δεν έχει ολοκληρωμένη την εκφραστική φωνή του ο θεατής. Και όταν το γλυπτό είναι περίοπτο, απαιτείται και η κίνηση γύρω από αυτό για να μπορέσει να δεχθεί ο θεατής τα εκφραστικά στοιχεία που υποβάλλονται από τη διαφορά τών όγκων και την κίνηση τών περιγραμμάτων, τον χαρακτήρα τών επιπέδων και τον πλούτο τών μορφών του. Στην αρχιτεκτονική, μάλιστα, για την ολοκλήρωση όλων τών δυνατοτήτων τού έργου, εκτός από την όραση, την κίνηση, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις είναι χρήσιμη —αν όχι απαραίτητη— και η ακοή για την ολοκλήρωση τού εσωτερικού πνευματικού περιεχομένου της. Γιατί, ενώ η αρχιτεκτονική έχει ως αφετηρία της την ανάγκη —ανάγκη για καταφύγιο, για προφύλαξη τής ζωής— δεν περιορίζεται μόνο σε μια αποκλειστικά χρηστική λειτουργία· έχει και πνευματικές προεκτάσεις. Έτσι, για να ολοκληρωθεί το περιεχόμενο ενός αρχιτεκτονικού έργου, ενός βυζαντινού ναού ή μιας γοτθικής μητρόπολης (για να μείνουμε σε δύο μόνο παραδείγματα), εκτός από την όραση και την κίνηση απαιτείται και η ακοή και η όσφρηση ακόμη —οι εκκλησιαστικοί ύμνοι και η μουσική, το θυμίαμα και τα αρώματα— για την επιβολή όλου τού περιεχομένου της.

Οι εικαστικές τέχνες, τόσο η ζωγραφική. η γλυπτική, η αρχιτεκτονική, όσο και το θέατρο, ο χορός, ο κινηματογράφος, η τηλεόραση, δεν περιορίζονται τον 20ό αιώνα στους γνωστούς από παλαιότερα τύπους. Δεν μένουν, όπως οι τρεις πρώτες, μόνο στην επαφή τους με την απτική πραγματικότητα. Εκτός από την αντικειμενική πραγματικότητα προβάλλουν και μια άλλη, μη αισθητή, όπως μορφοποιούν και μια καθαρά φανταστική. Σημαντικό ρόλο παίζουν στις εικαστικές τέχνες τής εποχής ιδιαίτερα τα μη παραστατικά, εικονιστικά, μιμητικά ρεύματα, που επιδιώκουν να υποβάλουν μια άλλη πραγματικότητα, με σκοπό να εκφραστούν όλα τα αντιφατικά, προβληματικά και ακαθόριστα χαρακτηριστικά τών καιρών μας. Με τον τρόπο αυτόν τα νέα αυτά ρεύματα τών εικαστικών τεχνών, που δεν είναι όσο πιστεύεται, γενικά, νέα —για πρώτη φορά σημειώνονται από την αρχαία σκέψη και ξαναβρίσκονται στον Λεονάρντο ντα Βίντσι και περισσότερο σε δημιουργούς τού 19ου αιώνα— τα αφηρημένα ή μη παραστατικά επιχειρούν και κατορθώνουν να προβάλλουν τις νέες δυνάμεις τής ιστορικής ζωής. Αν και οι εικαστικές τέχνες ορίζονται συνήθως από το γεγονός ότι απευθύνονται κυρίως στην όραση, δεν βασίζονται μόνο στις οπτικές αξίες, αφού για την ολοκλήρωση τού περιεχομένου τους απαιτούν και άλλες αισθήσεις και ικανότητες. Αισθήσεις τής αφής και τής ακοής, όπως και την κίνηση· και αυτό συμβαίνει περισσότερο ακόμη με τις μικτές τέχνες. Σήμερα άλλωστε όλο και περισσότερο έχει ξεπεραστεί η παλιά διάκριση μεταξύ τους, αφού η ζωγραφική ενισχύεται σε πολλές περιπτώσεις από τη χρησιμοποίηση καθαρά πλαστικών όγκων, η γλυπτική από την έμφαση και τις χρωματικές διατυπώσεις, ενώ η αρχιτεκτονική, πέρα από τις οπτικές, τις πλαστικές και τις κινητικές αξίες, ολοκληρώνεται και με άλλες αισθήσεις. Με σύγχρονα ρεύματα, όπως την πλαστικο-ζωγραφική και την οπτική τέχνη, την Ποπ Αρτ και τις τέχνες τών δρωμένων, τού σώματος και τού περιβάλλοντος, οι εικαστικές τέχνες κέρδισαν όχι μόνο κι άλλες εκφραστικές δυνατότητες, αλλά κι άλλες διαστάσεις.

Αυτό που επίσης πρέπει ιδιαίτερα να τονιστεί είναι ο όλο και μεγαλύτερος ρόλος που κερδίζουν οι εικαστικές τέχνες στη σύγχρονη ζωή. Πολιτισμός τής εικόνας περισσότερο, όπως χαρακτηρίζεται αυτός τού 20ού αιώνα. επηρεάζεται, καθορίζεται και κατευθύνεται συχνά από τις εικαστικές τέχνες και τις οπτικές εντυπώσεις που αυτές μεταδίδουν. Γιατί, πέρα από τη λεγάμενη οπτική πληροφόρηση, ο σύγχρονος άνθρωπος κυριολεκτικά βομβαρδίζεται από κάθε είδους εικόνες, τόσο τής πραγματικότητας όσο και ονείρων, οραμάτων, φαντασιώσεων και σκόπιμης κατεύθυνσης. Έτσι, πέρα από τις κλασικές εικαστικές τέχνες, τη ζωγραφική, τη γλυπτική και την αρχιτεκτονική, οι νέες εικαστικές τέχνες, η τηλεόραση και ο κινηματογράφος με τις δυνατότητες που έχουν κυριολεκτικά έρχονται να παίξουν καθοριστικό ρόλο στη ζωή. Και για να καταλάβει κανείς την επίδραση τόσο τών καθιερωμένων εικαστικών τεχνών όσο και τών νεώτερων, αρκεί να κάνει έναν μικρό περίπατο στους δρόμους μιας μεγαλούπολης, όπου από παντού περιβάλλεται, συνοδεύεται, πολιορκείται από εικόνες. 
ΧΡΥΣΑΝΘΟΣ Α. ΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ [Π]​​


----------



## anef (Sep 8, 2008)

Καλησπέρα, 
η απάντηση από ιστορικό τέχνης είναι ότι σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να τον πεις πλαστικό (αλλά αυτό το ήξερες:)). 
Κατά περίπτωση μπορείς να τον πεις εικαστικό (που είναι όμως γενικότερο) ή εικαστικό και να εξειδικεύσεις (που κάνει το τάδε), ή γλύπτη (αν όντως είναι κλασικός γλύπτης). Το κακό είναι ότι πολλοί σύγχρονοι δεν κάνουν κλασική γλυπτική οπότε εκεί μπερδεύεται το πράγμα. Αλλά απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα δεν υπάρχει λέξη αντίστοιχη με το plastic στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 8, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
(Το Βήμα το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κάνα δυο φορές...)


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2008)

Έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε τι λένε τα λεξικά για τις εικαστικές τέχνες:

_Κριαρά και Μείζον:_ εικαστικές τέχνες = αρχιτεκτονική, γλυπτική και ζωγραφική
_ΛΣΓ_: οι τέχνες που προσπαθούν να αναπαραστήσουν τον ορατό κόσμο, π.χ. η ζωγραφική, η γλυπτική, η φωτογραφία.
_ΛΚΝ_: από τις λεγόμενες καλές τέχνες εκείνες που παρασταίνουν ομοιώματα όντων του πραγματικού ή φανταστικού κόσμου και απευθύνονται στην όρασή μας (ζωγραφικές, πλαστικές, διακοσμητικές κτλ. τέχνες).
_Παπ_: αυτός που έχει την ικανότητα να απεικονίζει, παραστατικός· 2. αυτός που έχει την ικανότητα να εικάζει· 3. «εικαστικές τέχνες»· αυτές που απεικονίζουν το ωραίο στον χώρο· ζωγραφική, γλυπτική και αρχιτεκτονική.

Σε μια χώρα με αρκετούς γλύπτες _οι εικαστικοί_ δίνουν 4.680 ευρήματα, ενώ _οι πλαστικοί_ δίνουν πολλούς χειρουργούς.

Κάτι που αξίζει να σκεφτούμε είναι ότι, αν ρωτήσεις τον μέσο άνθρωπο για τη λέξη «πλαστικός», οι περισσότεροι θα σκεφτούν «πλαστικές ύλες» και ελάχιστοι τη λέξη «πλάθω». Ο πλάστης πλάθει τον κόσμο και... τη ζύμη. Από την άλλη, οι Αγγλοσάξονες, παρότι δεν έχουν πάτημα στο «πλάθω», δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα να μιλήσουν για plastic artists. Μμμ...


----------



## anef (Sep 8, 2008)

nickel said:


> Κάτι που αξίζει να σκεφτούμε είναι ότι, αν ρωτήσεις τον μέσο άνθρωπο για τη λέξη «πλαστικός», οι περισσότεροι θα σκεφτούν «πλαστικές ύλες» και ελάχιστοι τη λέξη «πλάθω». Ο πλάστης πλάθει τον κόσμο και... τη ζύμη. Από την άλλη, οι Αγγλοσάξονες, παρότι δεν έχουν πάτημα στο «πλάθω», δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα να μιλήσουν για plastic artists. Μμμ...



Ακριβώς κι εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουν, γιατί δηλαδή στα αγγλικά δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα με το plastic artist κι εμείς παιδευόμαστε; Γενικά τα αγγλικά έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη 'πλαστική' (από το πλάθω) ικανότητα απ' ό,τι τα ελληνικά ή είναι ιδέα μου; (το εννοώ καθαρά από άποψη τόλμης σε νέους όρους ή νέες χρήσεις παλιών όρων, όχι ότι φυσικά δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα η γλώσσα). Και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι ο αγγλικός όρος plastic artist είναι παλιός (απ' ό,τι μου είπε πάλι η φίλη μου).


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 10, 2008)

*Γλύπτες *είναι οι plastic artists με την ευρύτερη έννοια της γλυπτικής. Τώρα το άρθρο της Wikipedia βάζει πολλά και διάφορα στο ίδιο καλάθι και είναι γενικώς αναξιόπιστο. Δηλ. από που κι ως που το σχέδιο και η αρχιτεκτονική μπαίνουν στις πλαστικές τέχνες; Με αυτή τη λογική, όλο το σύμπαν πλαστική τέχνη είναι...

Εικαστικός καλλιτέχνης είναι πολύ ευρύ ως απόδοση του συγκεκριμένου όρου.

Γλύπτες και είσαι γενικά ασφαλής.

Δείτε κι αυτό:
docs.ksu.edu.sa/DOC/Articles19/Article190588.doc


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2008)

Αμβρόσιε, όχι. Υπάρχει λέξη για το γλύπτη. Πλαστικές τέχνες είναι σχετικά νέος όρος που χρησιμοποιείται για τέχνες με εύπλαστα υλικά και χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτερα. Άρα, και τον καλλιτέχνη κάπως πρέπει να τον πούμε. Όσο για τον εικαστικό καλλιτέχνη, δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό.
Αν δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε μια απόδοση στα ελληνικά, θα χρησιμοποιήσω περίφραση τύπου «καλλιτέχνης που ασχολείται με τις πλαστικές τέχνες». Γιατί όμως να μη μας επιτρέπουν τα ελληνικά να πούμε πλαστικός;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 10, 2008)

Παλάβρα, 

αν θες, μ' ακούς (κάτι ξέρω για να στο λέω). 

Εικαστικός καλλιτέχνης για το plastic artist δεν είναι σωστό. Ο λέξη γλύπτης καλύπτει άνετα τον plastic artist. Δες και τον σύνδεσμο που έδωσα παραπάνω. 

Μπορείς να πεις "καλλιτέχνης πλαστικών τεχνών" αν θες, αλλά είναι πολύ δυσκίνητο. Εξαρτάται και πώς το έχει το κείμενό σου.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2008)

Είναι δυσκίνητο, δε διαφωνώ. Πλαστική τέχνη όμως, σύμφωνα με άρθρα στο ίντερνετ, είναι και η τοπιογραφία, η ξυλογλυπτική, το κολάζ κτλ. Κάποια από αυτά ανήκουν σε περισσότερες από μία κατηγορίες, όπως οι εικαστικές τέχνες, δεν παύουν όμως να είναι και πλαστικές.

Ο γλύπτης που προτείνεις είναι σαν να ψάχνω να πω «φρούτο» και να μου λες «μήλο». Άσε που δεν ταιριάζει κάτι τόσο εξειδικευμένο στο κείμενό μου.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 11, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Είναι δυσκίνητο, δε διαφωνώ. Πλαστική τέχνη όμως, σύμφωνα με άρθρα στο ίντερνετ, είναι και η τοπιογραφία, η ξυλογλυπτική, το κολάζ κτλ. Κάποια από αυτά ανήκουν σε περισσότερες από μία κατηγορίες, όπως οι εικαστικές τέχνες, δεν παύουν όμως να είναι και πλαστικές.
> 
> Ο γλύπτης που προτείνεις είναι σαν να ψάχνω να πω «φρούτο» και να μου λες «μήλο». Άσε που δεν ταιριάζει κάτι τόσο εξειδικευμένο στο κείμενό μου.



Η τοπιογραφία και το κολάζ δεν περιλαμβάνονται στις πλαστικές τέχνες. Οι πλαστικές τέχνες παραδοσιακά είναι όλες εκείνες οι τρισδιάστατες τέχνες που περιστρέφονται γύρω από πλάσιμο (modelling) ή χύτευση/καλούπωμα (moulding) τρισδιάστατου εύπλαστου υλικού, δηλ. παραδοσιακές γλυπτικές τεχνικές. Βέβαια και η αγγειοπλαστική είναι πλαστική τέχνη, αλλά αν δεν χρησιμοποιείται εικαστικά, δεν μπορείς να την περιλάβεις στην γλυπτική. Γενικά με τον όρο plastic art εννοούμε ο,τιδήποτε περιλαμβάνει τη "μορφοποίηση", το πλάσιμο τρισδιάστατου υλικού. Βέβαια, η γλυπτική περιλαμβάνει και carving/σκάλισμα και αυτό δεν είναι πλαστική τέχνη.

Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι σύμφωνα ακόμα και με τον ορισμό του λεξικού, ο όρος plastic arts χρησιμοποιείται *ευρύτερα* για να δηλώσει (*καταχρηστικά ίσως*) ΟΛΕΣ τις εικαστικές τέχνες σε αντιδιαστολή προς τη μουσική, το γράψιμο κλπ. 

Άρα, όσοι μίλησαν για εικαστικό καλλιτέχνη με αυτή την έννοια έχουν δίκιο.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά τη συγκεκριμένη απόδοση:

1. πρέπει να δεις αν χρησιμοποιείται με τη στενή ή την γενική έννοια. Αν ισχύει το δεύτερο, τότε λες εικαστικός καλλιτέχνης και είσαι 100% μέσα.
2. αν ισχύει η στενή έννοια (και σ' αυτήν αναφερόμουν εγώ όταν μιλούσα για γλυπτική), τότε έχεις πρόβλημα (όπως ήδη ξέρεις φαντάζομαι). Αν ο όρος είναι one-off τότε εγώ θα έλεγα "γλύπτης". Αν όμως ο όρος επαναλαμβάνεται πολλές φορές στο κείμενό σου και έχει ιδιαίτερα βαρύνουσα σημασία, δεν μπορείς να πεις γλύπτης. Καλλιτέχνης πλαστικών τεχνών/ στις πλαστικές τέχνες είναι μια προσωρινή λύση.

Διαφορετικά, θα πρέπει να πούμε "πλαστικός καλλιτέχνης". Δεν νομίζω ότι θα δημιουργήσει μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Δεν χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως, αλλά όλοι θα καταλάβουν τι είναι.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2008)

Δύο απορίες:
ο κινηματογράφος και η τηλεόραση είναι εικαστικές τέχνες, έτσι δεν είναι;


Ambrose said:


> Γενικά με τον όρο plastic art εννοούμε ο,τιδήποτε περιλαμβάνει τη "μορφοποίηση", το πλάσιμο τρισδιάστατου υλικού.


Άρα, σωστά κατατάσσονται σε αυτές το κολάζ και η αρχιτεκτονική, ή μήπως όχι;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 11, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Δύο απορίες:
> ο κινηματογράφος και η τηλεόραση είναι εικαστικές τέχνες, έτσι δεν είναι;
> 
> Άρα, σωστά κατατάσσονται σε αυτές το κολάζ και η αρχιτεκτονική, ή μήπως όχι;



Ο κιν/φος και η τηλεόραση παραδοσιακά κατατάσσονται στα μέσα μαζικής επικοινωνίας, όχι στις εικαστικές τέχνες. Αλλά αυτό είναι μια ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ κουβέντα. Παραδοσιακά όμως, η απάντηση είναι ΟΧΙ. Θεωρείται γενικά οπτικοακουστική τέχνη sui generis (η έβδομη τέχνη).

Η αρχιτεκτονική και το κολάζ: όχι δεν είναι πλαστικές τέχνες. Το κολάζ είναι δισδιάστατο (άντε και να έχει και λίγη ματιέρα) και δεν περιλαμβάνει πλάσιμο εύπλαστου υλικού και η αρχιτεκτονική εντελώς άλλη ιστορία.

Edit: Για να σε βοηθήσω να καταλάβεις τι σημαίνει πλαστική τέχνη (όχι plastic art) σκέψου πηλό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2008)

Ξέρετε ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί και διάφοροι ορισμοί. Δείτε τι γράφει η αγγλική Britannica:

Traditional categories within the arts include literature (including poetry, drama, story, and so on), the visual arts (painting, drawing, *sculpture*, etc.), the graphic arts (painting, drawing, design, and other forms expressed on flat surfaces), the plastic arts (*sculpture*, modeling), the decorative arts (enamelwork, furniture design, mosaic, etc.), the performing arts (theatre, dance, music), music (as composition), and architecture (often including interior design).

Εύκολα θα βρούμε άλλους να τις κατηγοριοποιούν διαφορετικά. Ο Ριτσιότο Κανούντο (Ricciotto Canudo, 1879-1923), που μας έδωσε τον όρο «έβδομη τέχνη», υποστήριζε ότι ο κινηματογράφος αποτελεί τη συγχώνευση τριών τεχνών τού χώρου (της ζωγραφικής, της αρχιτεκτονικής και του χορού) με τρεις τέχνες του χρόνου (τη μουσική, το θέατρο και τη λογοτεχνία). Μια ολόκληρη κατηγορία είναι μόνος του ο κινηματογράφος.

Αλλά, καλά τα έχετε πει: αν στο κείμενο οι καλλιτέχνες διαφοροποιούνται από τους εικαστικούς, άντε, ας πούμε ότι είναι «πλαστικοί» (πόσον καιρό θα θέλει ακόμα να καθιερωθεί ευρύτερα;).


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2016)

Απαραίτητη η σύνδεση με το νέο νήμα για τις visual arts:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-εικαστικές-τέχνες-—-εικαστικός-(καλλιτέχνης)

και το συναφές νήμα του Οβολώνα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14437


----------

